

Rumford's Soup - LehBzhovich
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumford%27s_Soup

======
jwoah12
> _Rumford's soup is not noted as particularly tasty, but is palatable with
> long, slow cooking._

Passes my binary test for food (is it palatable with long, slow cooking).

